# amount of cells



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi 
had 3 day fet transfer today, one 6/7 cell, one 10/11 cell which they sounded pleased about but isnt that 
A) too many cells for 3 days 
B) strange that they are odd numbers?
(one didnt survive thaw)
thanks for any info!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

gerbera said:


> hi
> had 3 day fet transfer today, one 6/7 cell, one 10/11 cell which they sounded pleased about but isnt that
> A) too many cells for 3 days
> B) strange that they are odd numbers?
> ...


Hello,

6-7 cells is great for Day 3,
10-11 cells is a little fast by the textbook. But remember that not all embryos behave the same and they don`t read the textbooks! If the embryologist was pleased then they were doing ok, he/she is the one that saw them down the microscope.

Freezing, thawing embryos can be very tough on them - if they thought they were worth freezing to start with they must have been ok and they have recovered from the thaw then try to focus on that.

Its always nice to see embryos develop a little after they have been thawed but sometimes there is not much time between thawing them and ET - you might like to ask if they had developed at all.

Good luck!


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

your a star thank you!
the 10/11 cell did some developing post thaw.
am sure u r inundated with posts from highly anxious (  temporarily mental women) so thanks again for taking the time.
as a matter of interest i always find the embryologist the most sincere and kind member of the team!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

gerbera said:


> your a star thank you!
> the 10/11 cell did some developing post thaw.
> am sure u r inundated with posts from highly anxious (  temporarily mental women) so thanks again for taking the time.
> as a matter of interest i always find the embryologist the most sincere and kind member of the team!


No problem - i meant to mention that its not a worry if there are an odd number of cells. Most people think embryos divide 2, then 4 cells etc but it doesnt work like that all - 3, 5 cells etc are all routinely seen.

And thank you for your kind words!


----------

